
Fengari: Why We Rewrote Lua in JS - giann
https://medium.com/@giann/why-we-rewrote-lua-in-js-a66529a8278d
======
etiene
great job! another project along the same lines worth mentioning is starlight:
[http://starlight.paulcuth.me.uk/](http://starlight.paulcuth.me.uk/)

------
evaisse
nice, performance-wise alternative lua vm for web apps.

